# Beretta 390 vs M2



## briar270wsm (Jan 13, 2010)

Probably gettin a new shotgun next season if the funds are right and havent spent all my money on a lease I have been borrrowing a beretta 390 because my stogie messed up. I love it but just wanted some other opnions


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Jan 13, 2010)

i love my 390..  I have had my Beretta about 8 years and i cut her NO slack..  I hunt this gun very hard and it has never given me any problems, not picky on what kind of shells i put through it, and very easy to break down and clean.. been on the bottom of the lake twice, and didn't slow her down..  Just my two cents.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the M2 and have used it on doves, clays, grouse, woodcock(both grouse and woodcock in freezing temps in N. Michigan with ice on the gun), ducks, and geese(in obvious freezing temps)the gun has been flawless....and I may even bust a turkey with it if I can talk myself into putting the trusty 1300 down this spring.  It is a bad gun.  I want another shotgun, but cannot find anything that I need one for that the M2 cannot do.  The only thing this gun will not do is cycle super light trap loads.


----------



## ebb tide (Jan 13, 2010)

I have both guns. I shot a 390 for about 15 years. I bought an M2 this past year and have been shooting it most of this season. The M2 is easier to clean, b/c it has less parts. I haven't had problems with either gun, but I also clean them on a regular basis. I probably wouldn't sell either gun. You will like which ever gun you purchase.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 13, 2010)

Take a look at the Vinci.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 14, 2010)

i have put a 390 through the mill on the coast and wash it down with the water hose before cleaning it and I have never once had it fail from super speeds to turkey loads . I just dont like how easy it is to knock the safety off .


----------



## GAJOEY (Jan 14, 2010)

I broke ice with my 390 Saturday and Sunday ..Dropped her in the mud washed her off, chipped the ice off of her and she still shot fine..I can shoot the cheapest shells with no problem, I sold her a few years ago and bought her back . for me she is a perfect fit..she is light and has less recoil then the M2..I want a extrema only because I want to shoot 3 1/2s at turkeys


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 14, 2010)

*well I'd say either would be awsome......*

but I am just a Beretta fan and givin the choice I would go with the 390. If you have not seen the new Beretta A400 Xplor Unico then you need to. I am in love! Google it.


----------



## newmoon (Jan 14, 2010)

Want to sell the stoger I need a barrel     newmoon


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a 390 and my cousin has an M2.  I have to say buy the M2.  Both are good guns but the Beretta takes a little more TLC.  If I was buying a new gun it would be the M2.  I have a Super Black Eagle too and I like the M2 and 390 better.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Jan 15, 2010)

BIGRNYRS said:


> but I am just a Beretta fan and givin the choice I would go with the 390. If you have not seen the new Beretta A400 Xplor Unico then you need to. I am in love! Google it.



x2....I haven't been able to put my hands on one yet, but from what I hear it's supposed to be one bad man.....3" receiver that will shoot 3.5's, that's crazy.....they say its now the fastest gun on the market and will shoot 7/8 oz loads all the way to 2 1/4 oz loads w/o any problem

That sweet thunder stick will put a hole in your wallet tho, that's for sure


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Jan 15, 2010)

*m2 vs 390*

I love my benelli's.It would be a hard choice for me too.Considering you can get a 390 from wally world for $550 new and a new m2 will run around $1200.I beleive the m2 would be a little more reliable in rough enviroments.Right now I think the 390 is one of the best deals on  a 3" gun there is.If I were going to  new 3" gun though it would be a Franchi I-12,every bit as good as an m2 and made just as well for around $800.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 16, 2010)

SouthGAHunter said:


> x2....I haven't been able to put my hands on one yet, but from what I hear it's supposed to be one bad man.....3" receiver that will shoot 3.5's, that's crazy.....they say its now the fastest gun on the market and will shoot 7/8 oz loads all the way to 2 1/4 oz loads w/o any problem
> 
> That sweet thunder stick will put a hole in your wallet tho, that's for sure



put your hands on one and it will be worth the money i promise..... its so gouregous..... thin like the urika..... extremely light.... the new kickoff is freakin awesome.... the gun just fits sooo good... will be takin one to arkansas next year....  

i would say go with the beretta because it will shoot almost any shell you put in it


----------



## stuckonquack (Jan 16, 2010)

CUTT'EM 76 said:


> I love my benelli's.It would be a hard choice for me too.Considering you can get a 390 from wally world for $550 new and a new m2 will run around $1200.I beleive the m2 would be a little more reliable in rough enviroments.Right now I think the 390 is one of the best deals on  a 3" gun there is.If I were going to  new 3" gun though it would be a Franchi I-12,every bit as good as an m2 and made just as well for around $800.



seen too many of the I-12 jam just like a stoeger i think you are on the right track with the 390 good quality gun and not real pricey


----------



## rholton (Jan 16, 2010)

I love my 391. It really gets abused and has never failed. My buddies that hunt with Benelli's seem to have problems at least once a year. They seem to need more cleaning to be reliable. I have never owned a Benelli, but I know they are really good guns. Just find the one that you like the beast and fits you the best. As for the Walmart Beretta, I would stay away from them. A buddy of mine is a gunsmith and has worked on several of them. He says the reason they sell for less is that they have some cheaper components in them.


----------



## GAJOEY (Jan 17, 2010)

What kind of problems has your gunsmith buddy has seen with the walmart 390 s .What failures have you heard about? I graduated from  gunsmith school back in 93 and have broken the walmart gun and the catalog gun down and found the same quality of parts in both guns.. The synthetic stocks and lack of pretty inlays were the only difference I have noticed..the walmart gun is a very good buy as far as I am concerened?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 17, 2010)

rholton said:


> I love my 391. It really gets abused and has never failed. My buddies that hunt with Benelli's seem to have problems at least once a year. They seem to need more cleaning to be reliable. I have never owned a Benelli, but I know they are really good guns. Just find the one that you like the beast and fits you the best. As for the Walmart Beretta, I would stay away from them. A buddy of mine is a gunsmith and has worked on several of them. He says the reason they sell for less is that they have some cheaper components in them.



I have two target grade 390's, the internals of which I am intimately familiar.

I have carefully examined both the Wal-mart 390 and the stocking dealer version of the Wal-Mart 390.  In both cases, the dealer was kind enough to let me basically dismantle a new gun. Other than the cosmetics and some accessories, there is absolutely no difference in the internals.   I did this out of curiosity because one of the "facts" being bandied about the internet by so called experts was that the WM 390's did not have chromed lined barrels as did the standard 390's.  The most cursory look down the barrel of the WM proved this was not true, yet the "fact" was routinely repeated for a couple of years (and may yet be floating around).

I think the later Wal Mart guns may actually use the 391 trigger group, which has a plastic housing, as opposed to the alloy housing of the original 390.  So I guess that would be one difference.

The Wal-Mart gun is a good value for the money.


The first time that I heard that discount store guns were "seconds" was in 1976 or 1977 when the K-mart moved to Jesup, and the local gun dealer assured me that the reason he was asking $150.00 more (in 1976 dollars and prices) for an 870 magnum than K-mart is because they were selling "seconds."  He was wrong then, as are the so called gunsmiths disparaging the WM 390's.


----------



## rholton (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont know what kind of differences he thinks are there. He just said they were there. If you guys are saying they are not then that is fine. Either way, doesnt matter to me. Just find one that you like.


----------

